# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تحديثات :  Lumia SIM Unlock by AMSS patch for unlocked bootloader(Qualcomm DLOAD) device

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Download links for MXBOX v3.5 revision 2.3*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *v3.5 revision 2.3, 
Update available by 'Synchronize Files'.*  *CHANGES:*  *Nokia module*  *Added: Lumia SIM Unlock by AMSS patch for unlocked bootloader(Qualcomm DLOAD) device.* 
Select "RM-80..|NOKIA Lumia ..." in connection list     *Lumia 710 bootloader unlock, refer to v3.5 revision 2.3, Public-Release*  *Flashing OSBL with Qualcomm DLOAD enabled, allows to root/jailbreak lumia
With jailbreaked WP7 allows to install app (*.xap) from browser
supported/available package for now: RM-803 (Lumia 710)*    *How To:*   *- Extract "RM-803_Qualcomm_DLOAD.z" to Product directory "\Products\RM-803" 
- Choose "Nokia 710 RM-803 Qualcomm DLOAD" on market item 
- Flash  
- After flashing, change phone mode to "OSBL"   
- You will see "Phone detected in "Qualcomm DLOAD" mode, 
please use eMMC Tool !" and eMMC Tool show up  NOTE: a Mass storage device( Qualcomm MMC Storage USB Device ) 
will be detected by Windows
and will ask if you want to format,  DO NOT ATTEMPT TO FORMAT, click "Cancel" 
- Install drivers for "Qualcomm CDMA Technologies MSM" with driver from directory "data\drivers\qcusb" 
.....*     *Lumia SIM unlock*  *- Scan (if you got an error "ERROR: Failed not set device to Ncsd mode !", retry)
- Change phone mode to "OSBL"  
- You will see "Phone detected in "Qualcomm DLOAD" mode, please use eMMC Tool !" and eMMC Tool show up
- Click "Disk Info"
- Click "Unlock"
Note:
 To restore patch, you could also use "Unlock" button
 To restore patch from backup use "Restore" button.*    *Screenshot:*       
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 BR,
 Manole
GSM: +8613077861111
ICQ: 66-11-11
YM: manole4000
QQ: 2590331709
MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
SONORK: 100.88888
Web Page: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك أخى خطوة ممتازة من مانول

----------


## ameerl

*بارك الله بك اخي الكريم
متابعة رائعة*

----------

